# Adding satellite radio to DD Monsoon with phatbox



## johnandbek (Jan 9, 2006)

I am looking for a way to add a universal satellite radio kit to my factory double din Monsoon and retain the cd changer capability to run my phatbox.
Everything I saw on Enfig replaced the CD Changer.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Adding satellite radio to DD Monsoon with phatbox (johnandbek)*

These two items will do it.
Link to Dension GW15VW1 Gateway 100








Link To: Dension CDR1VW1 CD retention kit


----------

